# Indesign CS - Broken links issue.



## mudfrog (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello  

There is a problem here at work which is starting to cause a few issues.
Basically we have a design/editorial department who create documents and pass them on to various members of staff who work on the files.
But there is an issue with broken links for e.g. a designer works on a document. Saves the file and then another person opens the file but the links have all broken. That person then re-links all the files works on the document, saves the file. Another person then opens the file and again the links are reporting as broken. 
All very annoying and time consuming for the members of staff. I have tried to find out if there are any reorts of this problem elsewhere. The only thing I found was a slight work around where by if the Extensis SuitcaseAutoActivaton plugin is disabled when opening a file with the above issue it automatically prompts to fix all broken links but then you have to go through and activate all the fonts manually which is just as a pain as the initial one.
This is not happening on all files that they work on though which is strange.
All the macs in question are running on the following:

OS - 10.3.4/5
Indesign CS - 3.0.1 (April update)
Suitcase X1

A bit of a weird one but any suggestions would be great.
In the meantime I'm trying to get the users to do a couple of tests with doing the above and manually activating the fonts, fixing all links and saving the file(s) and getting other people to open them.

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2006)

Where are the linked files located?  On a network share?  On a local machine?

If one person works on a document, and the linked files are on their local hard drive which is named "AAA" (for example), and then the document is copied to another computer whose hard drive is named "BBB," then it's only natural to expect that the links would be broken.


----------



## vacmac (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks ElDiablo, but mudfrog need a fix:

www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/331933.html

vacmac


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes applogies forgot to mention all the files are kept and worked on from a Windows 2003 Server 

Thanks vacmac for the link. Thing is were using Indesign CS and not CS2. But the sypmtoms do seem to be very similar.
It does suggest to manually re-link all the files again. Which is fine (except there are lots and lots of files) but when the file is saved and then re-opened it asks for the links to be re-linked again even though the files are in the same location as before. 

I will look into the accented characters though just to make sure.

Thanks for you help


----------



## blakbear (Feb 3, 2006)

Mudfrog,

Which build of InDesign are you using?  We are running version 3.01 of InDesign on Macs running OS 10.3.4 and files residing on a Windows 2003 server, and were having the same problems until we upgraded to build 832 of InDesign.  My understanding is that build has specific fixes for linking issues. Build 843 will also work.

We have also discovered some of the same issues arise when using an AFP mount vs. a SMB mount to connect to the shared volumes on the server.


----------

